# Are food plots in Rocksprings area possible?



## cashflow (Aug 24, 2005)

Anyone had any luck with food plots in the Rocksprings area? My ranch is northeast of town. Soils look beautiful in particular areas. 
Animals abundant. Have not checked the PH yet. 
Just wondering.
Thanks,
$


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

it's been a long time, but I used to hunt in that part of the country. We had food plots (wild oats mostly) sometimes they grew, sometimes they didn't. I'd check with the TPWD wildlife biologist for your county and see what they recommend.
http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/landwater/land/habitats/hillcountry/regulatory/?county=edwards


----------



## Redfishing1983 (Nov 21, 2008)

The ranch that I used to work on just north of Telegraph we had several plots that we would plant oats too. Totaly depended on the rainfall. Some years it was great and there would literally be a hundred animals out there. We didn't do alot of maintence no fertilizer or soil testing to see if anything was needed, just let mother nature do her work. But water was definately a limiting factor to the success of a food plot in that country.


----------



## kraymond (Aug 12, 2005)

I planted clover on a lease and used a trailer behind my atv to bring in a drum of water and used a bildge pump/battery and water hose to water it.


----------

